# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Chromodoris geminus

## Julio Macieira

_Chromodoris geminus_

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva 
Tal como pesquisei para responder no post n 259 do tpico Red Sea 2007 http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=8462&page=11
penso que ser uma *Chromodoris geminus* ou _gemininia.
_A Chromodoris kuniei tem um bordo purpura ao contrrio da exibida na fotografia e penso que no existe/ocorre no Mar Vermelho




> Se for de facto a espcie que penso ser, aqui tem mais imagens e dados
> 
> http://www.seaslugforum.net/factsheet.cfm?base=chrogemi
> 
> http://www.seaslugforum.net/display.cfm?id=20055
> 
> http://www.seaslugforum.net/display.cfm?id=12878
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?svnu...ocurar+imagens
> ...


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ol Pedro  :Ol: 

Encontrei este elo, para classificar o bicharoco

http://jfherve.free.fr/nudibranches/...eurs&auteur=jf

Pelo menos  o que parece ser  :yb663:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Sendo do Gnero Chromodoris importa saber que maioritariamente seno mesmo na sua totalidade, so animais que se alimentam de esponja viva, o que atendendo ao facto de podermos obter esponja viva e fresca na nossa costa, poderia indicar ser possvel fornecer-lhes o seu alimento natural mas tal  poder no ser bem assim porque pode haver espcies que s aceitem alimentar-se de uma dada espcie de esponja muito especfica e apenas existente no seu habitat natural, o que a ser assim determina logo a impossibilidade de manter estes magnficos animais. Assim sendo e caso os vejam nas lojas, sugiro que faam primeiro a experincia antes de avanarem, alm disso importa salientar que alimentando-se de esponja viva, estes animais podem o absorver e integrar no seu organismo, toda e qualquer toxina que a esponja possa ter, toxinas que libertam quando terminam o seu ciclo de vida que  habitualmente curto, podendo envenenar todo o sistema onde estiverem albergadas :EEK!: .




> A Familia Chromodoridae  uma grande famlia de nudibrnqueos contendo mais de 300 espcies descritas, distribuidas em guas temperadas e tropicais por todo o Indo-Pacfico. Os nudibrnqueos Chromodoridae alimentam-se de esponjas e so encontrados frequentemente apenas sobre a espcie da qual se alimentam. As esponjas produzem muitas toxinas que so frequentemente absorvidas pelos nudibrnqueos e armazenadas nas glndulas do manto e usadas para repelir predadores. Chromodoris  o gnero dominante na famlia.  comum em todos os mares tropicais. A maioria das espcies atinge o tamanho mximo de 1 a 5cm, mas algumas podem ser to grandes quanto 12cm. Os seus padres de cor so brilhantes com pontos ou listas em cores vivas contrastantes, como pode ser visto nas chapas coloridas nas pginas 135-139. Devido  sua colorao atractiva este nudibrnqueos so frequentemente recolhidos e esto disponveis no comrcio de aqurios. Muito embora possam parecer saudveis e em bom estado nos aqurios de exposio e de venda das lojas, no devem ser comprados. Num aqurio necessitam da sua dieta especfica de esponja e quando esta no est disponvel habitualmente morrem no espao de alguns dias. Outros gneros desta famlia so _Adeadoris, Cadlina, Cadlinella, Digidentis, Glossodoris, Hypselodoris, Mexichromis, Noumea, Risbecia e Verconia_. Espcies destes gneros tambm so muito atraentes e ocorrem ocasionalmente no comrcio. So contudo to difceis de manter em meio domstico como as Chromodoris e no deveriam ser recolhidas, importadas ou compradas


(Pelo menos, acrescento eu, sem que se tenha a certeza de poder lhes fornecer esponja que aceitem, seja esta especfica ou outra de substituio!)

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Opsss...

Rectifiquei o apelido do bicharoco.
Do que consegui apurar, no existem Chromodoris kuniei no RED SEA

Logo, no pode ser mesmo.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ol Pedro 
> 
> Encontrei este elo, para classificar o bicharoco
> 
> http://jfherve.free.fr/nudibranches/...eurs&auteur=jf
> 
> Pelo menos  o que parece ser


 :Ol: Viva Jlio
O elo que encontraste  muito bom e sugiro que seja j colocado no tpico da "elotca" http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....0688#post90688 por ti, uma vez que o encontraste. No elo em causa no  apresentada a Chromodoris geminus mas sim a kuniei e a leopardus. Seja como for importa salientar que sendo do Gnero Chromodoris, temos de pensar que exige esponja natural, muitas das vezes especfica, logo a que se encontra nossa costa poder no ser aceite e alm disso os Chromodoris tm a capacidade de absorver e integrar no seu organismo toxinas que liberta quando termina a sua vida que se sabe ser curta, o que poder causar o envenenamento de todos os seres vivos no sistema.

Curiosamente ontem fui recolher esponja e encontrei um animal que penso ser uma lesma e que retirei de uma camada de esponja pensando ser um tufo de esponja. Era meia ovide, tinha a mesma cor da esponja, particularmente no p adesivo e tinha vilosidades carnudas no dorso, um bicho mesmo extico. Quando o retirei vi que deixou umas tiras de cor laranja vivo agarradas na esponja e que penso saber agora serem tiras de ovos de uma postura que ter feito ou estaria fazer, de resto j vi mais destas tiras que sempre achei no ser esponja embora tenha a mesma consistncia e cor mas em tiras de cor laranja vivo, semelhantes as que se pode ver na imagem da pgina 131 do 4 volume do livro citado mo meu post anterior. Como estava de fato de mergulho, no pude levar a mquina que uso (as chaves do carro e o fecho electrnico da garagem vo dentro de um saco plstico enroladas e dentro do fato :Coradoeolhos:  ... :SbSourire:  ) e assim no pude fotografar. Logo que possa vou ver se consigo contornar a coisa e colocar aqui porque pelo menos essa lesma/nudibrnqueo, se o for, da nossa costa, poder ter alimento que coma ou saberemos o que come.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

